# Main fogger died



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

My Gemmy fogger that has been working all week and even on testing before TOT starts suddenly quit. As soon as I plugged it in the pump starts running but it would never heat up. Can this be fixed? Luckily I bought another one earlier that day but it was small and left alot to be desired.


----------

